# HTML save as for .mp3?



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

I'm trying to post some audio recordings that I have converted into mp3's. However if I link to them directly it starts to stream. I have temporarily zipped them so a save as dialogue box appears. Is there a way to do this without zipping them?


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

you could give this a try:

http://w-shadow.com/blog/2007/08/12/how-to-force-file-download-with-php/


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

I haven't a clue as how to use php. My html skills aren't even passable even a 1990's tripod page.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

I think the only way to force a download of an mp3 file is from the server. Users can set mp3 to download using settings in their own browser, but if you want to force download regardless of user preference, I think the only way to do it is server-side.

So if all you know is HTML, then stick with the .zip method that you're currently using  You could even make the download smaller that way by using extra compression of the .zip file, which would save on your site bandwidth in the long run. So the .zip method would benefit you, rather than harm you.


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Well, mp3's are compressed already so I'm not saving anything on bandwith or hosting storage. Ok, I'll just live with the zip format.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

If you use a programs that deals with super compression of .zip files, you could take a 200kb mp3 file and .zip it into a 150kb or less file. There are different compressions methods with .zip (you could also use .rar to compress even farther)


----------

